# NJ Winemaking Club Needed



## blackfin1 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am interested in joining a winemaking club here in New Jersey. I am not sure which club would suit my needs. I am looking for a bunch of guys getting together at least monthly to discuss winemaking processes and a bunch of social events and workshops. Can someone recommend a club in the area that meets my criteria. Your help is greatly appreciated.

THanks,
Sal


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2011)

Sal I sent you back a email on my club. Did you get it?


----------



## Lurker (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm a member of Tom's club. Lots to learn from good people. Even some fun too.


----------



## blackfin1 (Nov 15, 2011)

*How do I join?*

Tom: How do I join? I am not sure what I have to do? What are the dues?

Thanks,
Sal


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2011)

no dues. Just ask that you attend monthly meetings. I emaild you my yahoo group url


----------

